# When are you getting started?



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be much predator hunting going on around here lately. Matt and Cat are about the only two doing any hunting. Do most of you guys like to wait for better fur? Better conditions? Better hunting? Just wondering when most start their predator hunting season? I normally lay off in the summer, but find it hard to totally stop. Just like to get out and do a little hunting, whether I shoot or not is irrelavent, just a bonus. So, when is your starting date?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually wait till Sept and then pray for cool days.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a "Hide Hunter" so I wait till the fur goes prime before I start hitt'in it hard. I spend any time off (not much) in the summer mapping locations for fall call'in and trapp'in. I won't call a good area and educate a critter.

Any warm weather shoot'in is on ADC jobs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wait for the fox cubs to become big enough to fend for themselves then start on the Charlie's!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna be a while yet for me. We had our first 100 degree day in the first week of March. Out of the last 45 days, I know of two days that did not reach 100. I got to 99. Check this out and you will see why I have not been hunting since February.

< June 2011View:
As ListAs Calendar
July
2011
August 2011 >
Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday	Saturday
Jun 26
Actual Temp
106° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
93° Lo 70°
27
Actual Temp
105° Lo 80°
Hist. Avg
93° Lo 71°
28
Actual Temp
104° Lo 79°
Hist. Avg
93° Lo 71°
29
Actual Temp
101° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
93° Lo 71°
30
Actual Temp
101° Lo 76°
Hist. Avg
93° Lo 71°
Jul 1
Actual Temp
99° Lo 75°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 71°
2
Actual Temp
100° Lo 72°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 71°
3
Actual Temp
101° Lo 74°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 71°
4
Actual Temp
102° Lo 74°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 71°
5
Actual Temp
102° Lo 75°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 71°
6
Actual Temp
103° Lo 74°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 72°
7
Actual Temp
104° Lo 73°
Hist. Avg
94° Lo 72°
8
Actual Temp
106° Lo 79°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
9
Actual Temp
104° Lo 81°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
10
Actual Temp
101° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
11
Actual Temp
100° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
12
Actual Temp
102° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
13
Actual Temp
104° Lo 80°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
14
Actual Temp
104° Lo 80°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
15
Actual Temp
104° Lo 81°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
16
Actual Temp
104° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
17
Actual Temp
100° Lo 73°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 72°
18
Actual Temp
103° Lo 73°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
19
Actual Temp
104° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
20
Actual Temp
102° Lo 74°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
21
Actual Temp
103° Lo 79°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
22
Actual Temp
102° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
23
Actual Temp
101° Lo 75°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
24
Actual Temp
104° Lo 79°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
25
Actual Temp
105° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
26
Actual Temp
105° Lo 81°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
27
Actual Temp
106° Lo 80°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
28
Actual Temp
103° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
96° Lo 73°
29
Actual Temp
103° Lo 77°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°
30
Actual Temp
99° Lo 78°
Hist. Avg
95° Lo 73°


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep sounds pretty ugly... and normal. I made it out the first part of march and that was it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll sit out in the morning again in the cabin for a bit before chores to catch any that might be in the field mousing-- to help out any fawns that may be about.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I will wait until mid october for sure. Hate shooting them before then and wasting a good fur. Another thing about hunting the summer here is that the mosquitoes are so dang bad there is no way to sit still! Just talked to a guy who owns a farm I hunted at last year though and he said he hears them yipping every morning before the sun comes up! He has a great spot up there, only place I have ever called 2 predators in one night. The first set I did there I saw one coyote but didn't get a shot, so I left to hunt another spot and came back to it about an hour later and called in a fox!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll be honest, I am not having a lot of luck out here in CO. I've called in ONE Colorado coyote and it proved to be a LOT smarter than me. We can revisit that laughable moment here for anyone interested.

I'd like to say i'm not giving up but diesel isn't getting any cheaper and the yotes aren't getting any thicker. I've been doing a lot of scouting but not really coming up with anything. A road trip might be in order soon.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord help us--- if you take a road trip---leave wife and the girls at home, and don't try to be park'in your pickup out on the prairie.lol.lol.lol:roflmao:

If your hav'in some problems with these CO. yotes---we need to exchange some brain waves. These coyotes aren't as smart as those eastern critters---but their hides go on the shed wall all the same.

Sign'in off on our last PM I said---"see ya in the fall if I see ya at all"---didn't mean don't talk to me till fur season.

These CO. yotes are a different critter than folks find around the rest of the country---I'll give you a hand up with'em.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm headed back to the states in a couple days and should be home within a week of that. Gonna kiss the wife, kiss the baby, pet the dogs, unload my luggage, and head out to try some calling. My sleep schedule will be messed up for about a week so I am gonna take advantage of that and do some night hunting too!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Doesn't seem to be much predator hunting going on around here lately. Matt and Cat are about the only two doing any hunting. Do most of you guys like to wait for better fur? Better conditions? Better hunting? Just wondering when most start their predator hunting season? I normally lay off in the summer, but find it hard to totally stop. Just like to get out and do a little hunting, whether I shoot or not is irrelavent, just a bonus. So, when is your starting date?


 Been going out, just gave up 2 weeks ago as nothing was responding and the ticks were having their way with my hairline. Temps have been way too hot and Im thinking the yotes are laying up as well saving their energy for night hunting and full moons etc.. JMO. I know they are smart and that staying out of the heat is part of that equation. When I get home Im going out but only at day break and just before night and see what develops. I know for a fact that the yotes there havent ever been pursued or called, so maybe that will work in my favor.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like to wait until the fur primes, but I always do a stand or two when i am up in the hills. Havent had any luck with anything responding tho. I hate to push em too hard and have em unresponsive when the fur primes.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Speaking of fur, Im ok with that if I lived like I used to in Colorado. Not sure how the fur is here as of yet in the dead of winter---which by far isnt anything like up north etc..So Im mainly in it for predation control and nothing else. I dont consider it a waste of sorts but rather a gain of desired species which benefit from my actions.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been out a few times but the heat and humidity have been brutal. Now last week, we had 12 inches of rain in two days and the mosquitoes have hatched. They are relentless even spraying down or using the thermacell just slows them down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Man I hate mosquitos.... we only have them in town and a few other places where water is present on a regular basis.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

With the weather being the way it has been around here there isn't anything moving and that includes me. I can't even sit in the shade and stay cool. Temps have been 100+ for the last couple of weeks. I hunted some last summer and it was enjoyable. When the temps start to drop I will probably be out hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Man I hate mosquitos.... we only have them in town and a few other places where water is present on a regular basis.


Do you guys get pissed off with wasps as they are driving me mad at the moment!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We get them here for sure. They keep trying to build a nest on my back patio, three times I've destroyed their nest(mud daubbers).... Next time I nuke them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Today they were feeding on plums where I was hedge cutting and boy were they drunk! I kept worrying they would fall out the tree and down my shirt!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

We did good in June with 7 Kills and then July hit with a lot of overtime at work.... We got to squeeze in one night hunt, our first, and it was a thumbs down....but if it was not for the overtime, I would most likely be still out there for about 4 stands in the morning before the heat gets to be to much.....Looks like the overtime is going to slow so maybe I can get back at it on FRiday, saturday, and sunday ---- love working 4-10 hr days-----good luck friends


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you Autumnrider. It's good to see you're still around. I thought I was going to have to send you another reminder of our existance.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Autumnrider how far are you from Grenada?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Do you guys get pissed off with wasps as they are driving me mad at the moment!?


 Yes, I have a healthy respect for a sting..er I mean a wasp. Quit running through the woods as a kid when I had some Mahogany wasps riddle me after I ran in to a cedar branch where the nest was hanging--with my chest. Its now a part of my scouting routine to look in branches for nests, and yellow jackets in the ground as well---not to mention jake the snake.
.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Man I hate mosquitos.... we only have them in town and a few other places where water is present on a regular basis.


There are bug jackets that have fine mesh with a big net under it and they are in camo, complete with a mesh for the face. The only place where there are bites is where it touches the skin. It will even camo cover a white shirt.to the point that it will not be seen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> There are bug jackets that have fine mesh with a big net under it and they are in camo, complete with a mesh for the face. The only place where there are bites is where it touches the skin. It will even camo cover a white shirt.to the point that it will not be seen.


That seems pretty cool, I'll have to take a look for them. We don't have many mosquitos but I get a big ole itchy welt from being bitten


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually hit the calls around the end of Oct. I hav the bulls to call n Sept. and some muley stalkin n Oct. After that, it's gung ho on the yotes n cats!! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a lot on killinfool, I look forward to the photo's!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Where in the world have you been kallinfool?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Heres why im not hunting at the moment, i got this darn military school that i have to attend, and they want ALL YOUR TIME. # 2 reason is thier is absolutly no where i can go in texas at the moment. I drove last weekend thinking i would talk to some ranchers about hunting ........... i just ended up driving. I didnt have the go-nads to bother someone on a Saturday lol. I will be back in Clovis soon calling again.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I do not do it for the furs anymore but it's been too hot this summer. We are in the worse drought in over 75 years with less than 3 inches rain and a normal of 25 inches per year. It has been 100 degrees or more for 67 days already this year. I will start after it cools to the low 70's for the high to start. Then it's every night after that ill be ready.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> I do not do it for the furs anymore but it's been too hot this summer. We are in the worse drought in over 75 years with less than 3 inches rain and a normal of 25 inches per year. It has been 100 degrees or more for 67 days already this year. I will start after it cools to the low 70's for the high to start. Then it's every night after that ill be ready.


Hope you guys still have some living animals when it does cool down!


----------

